# Inositol seems to be working (fingers crossed)



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

So, I've been on and off the meds since I was 15 and after trying 6-7 different kind, I've come to the conclusion that none offer me much relief. The anxiety was dulled, but I felt like a zombie for a good part of the day. I stopped taking prozac and klonopin 8 months ago and waited 5 months to come back to normal self. After some research, I began taking Inositol powder. It took about 1.5-2 months to finally feel a difference, I noticed that I wasnt afraid to speak up in stores and was able to return merchendise, which I had quite a hard time doing before. Eye contact has become much easier to initiate as well. I sincerely hope this will keep working for me along with my daily exposure therapy. Its worth a try!

I'm taking Source Naturals brand- 3 teaspoons a day, mixed with cold water. So its slightly more then 10 grams ( 10.14 to be exact)


----------



## lars (Mar 20, 2009)

yea b8 works good for me...

so does 

amino acid chelated magnesium
theanine is pretty amazing as well

good luck and glad to hear that b8 is working for u


----------



## moss12 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks for your input mate.

I am currently taking fish oil supplements two in the morning after break feast helps a lot indeed. I am suggesting anyone considering taking hard pills like citalopram and the rest to stay away from it cause I tried this myself and didn’t work, all I received from this was side effects after side effects, from the research I have gathered seems like B8 is the way to go, I am going to be finishing the fish oil supplements and try the B8. I am vigorously going to take the B8 and complete some CBT therapy well that’s the plan anyways

Have a good day guys

Equisgurl any update on the B8? Do some CBT?


----------



## Tommygunz (Oct 6, 2009)

i have depersonalization disorder with SAD, and OCD (in the form of intrusive, obsessive thoughts) i have been taking inositol 1,000mg, choline 500mg, and a sublingual B complex and have been getting great results, big changes daily actually. just wanted to pop in and share the information. if you guys are taking inositol, you should definitely be taking choline to get the best result. a B complex (sublingual preferably) and magnesium are also highly recommended. to sum it up though SAD and OCD are gone, now i am just finishing up the dp/dr. good luck everyone.


----------

